# Posey farms waiting thread



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

These are my last three does to kid. They are due may 6th and are all FF's
Doe 1 is a pure bred Nubian(Lilly Ann) that I got at an auction for 165 she is a 1 1/2 years old. She is also my weird doe every time she lays down she puts her butt on the ground and polls her self with her front lag. About 6 inches before laying all the way down :?. I think she was attacked by dogs at some point. When I first got her she would run like a deer and jump fences to get away from my dogs. she also had scars on her back that looked like claw marks. She would NOT let my buck breed every time he would go to get on her she would jump away and run like a mad goat. after about 2 hours of trying to her to hold still I tied her to some posts so she couldn't move. After that she fell in love with that buck and has calmed down quite a bit .
doe 2 (peppermint patty)(Or patty for short) is a doeling that I didn't want bred but the buck had other ideas ::. We lost her mother to something tearing her teat open :tears:. Patty was just 1 month old and we had to bottle feed her after that. But she is such a good girl and has a healthy baby growing inside her :smile:.
doe 3 (cream puff) I also didn't want bred but again the buck had other ideas :razz:


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Anybody want to guess how many each one will have?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding  I guess twins, single, and twins.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Twins, single, and twins! Haha I'm not copying you Suzanne I promise but there is a saying that great minds think alike!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I say single, twins, twins  Good luck!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

NO!!! I don't want Cream puff to have twins  She's to small


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would actually be hoping for more kids. You can always supplement if she doesn't produce enough milk, and they will be smaller and easier to deliver. On a good diet she will be able to support them fine


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

How do you think she looks?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she full LaMancha?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I was tolled her mother is a full LaMancha and I own her father and he is 1/2 LaMancha and 1/2 saanen


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh, ok. I had thought she was a ND or ND cross from the first two photos on your original post. She looks pretty small. Praying for a safe delivery


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

This is a picture of her mother the day we got her she was very thin. we fattened her up and bred her but at 60 days she miscarried that baby. then 5 1/2 months latter Cream Puff was born but she was very small at birth. Could there have been something up with her mother?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Was Cream Puff treated for cocci as a kid?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep we kept a bucket of Corid/water out for them to free drink. She never got the runs or anything. They also have 75 acres to run and graze all day plus feed and minerals


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

This is her father so I know it wasn't him. But is there any possibility some thing was with wrong her mother?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What is she getting fed? There really isn't anything that could've been wrong with her dam that could affect her for this long. 

Putting chemicals in water or feed isn't the best idea. You don't know that each goat gets what they need. If they get too little, you build up parasite resistance. 

It would be a good idea to get a fecal done.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Another thing. Is her dam registered? Did the farm you got her dam from have any miniature breeds?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

No they didn't have any mini breeds we bought the whole herd of 6 goats off of them and all the rest were alpine. 
She eats all-stock sweet 10 from a local feed store plus she has free rang of 75 acres and a round bale of horse hay from a farm down the road


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would add some sort of alfalfa to her diet. How much feed is she getting? Is there a lot of browse?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't know how much she eats. We feed in a big feeder but if I give her a bowl of feed she will eat about 5 cups of it and go off to graze with the rest of the herd. As for browse yes the field used to be a hay field. It also has pecan, ceder ,wild pear, wild sand plum, and oak trees. And some wild rose and wild raspberry some were in the mix


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Today she ate 3bl(6 cups) of feed and is out in the field grazing. I tried giving minerals in her feed but she just ate around them. I will be getting alfalfa this weekend because I have to get some for my cow anyways.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

6 cups is a lot of feed I would slowly decrease her feed


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Ya but I am trying to get her to grow some. And keep her a good weight She still looks a little thin to me.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Try calf manna it helps with coats and helps out on weight!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

UPDATE every thing is going good so far. Cream puff is slowly growing she's about 1 1/2 inches taller and I can feel the baby moving. I am pretty sure it's only one in there. Patty's udder is getting bigger and bigger. Lilly more than likely has two in her but she seem to be enjoying life.
Pics of them last-night and this morning


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

OMG patty Just had her baby and she is the most gorgeous little doeling ever pics coming soon
This is our first doeling of the year


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome!!!!! :leap: Congrats!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here she is!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Oops Okay now here she is she has already nursed and is up play


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Her name is Maddy 
Patty's mothers name was Haddy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Love all the spots!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

This is the father to all the babies he is pure bred Nubian and all his babies that come out with spots have a large patch on their buts just like her


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Mama and baby are doing great. Placenta as been dropped and both are sleeping for the night 
Sorry for all the pics


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Lilly's ligs are gone so she's in the kidding pen tonight. No discharge but she wants me to hold her.
Maybe I missed a month on the calendar? Creampuff's ligs are going away sort of :?. But they have such small udders :sigh:


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Nothing from Lilly yet be maybe soon. She has no ligs and is very squishy "down there", Her udder is hard but still small and baby is laying on the bottom of her tummy. My mother says she has till next month and the signs are just rumors that I get off the internet(She a midwife and a doctor of natural medicine)The only reason she is telling me this is because I tolled her I wasn't going with her to her friends house(they are 3 hours away)to spend the day because of Lilly and Creampuff


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Creampuff lost her plug today and has no ligs but still a little bitty udder.
Lilly is very moody and wants nothing to do with any other goat her udder is a rock and her vulva is "juicy". Mom left me home to watch them she says she thinks Lilly will go ether Friday or Saturday(so much for next month).


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And fresh pics of the girls 
A pic of Lilly standing and of her laying down
What do you guys think will Lilly have them today?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Lilly eat all her food and has been "peeing" every 15 or so minutes she's not nesting just eating the hay her udder is still hard and she is talking to her belly


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yay Lilly had twin doelings!!!:fireworks: one is with mom and the other I had to pull because she's to weak and was losing body heat FAST 
Baby 1 Is the one I have her name is Blossom and baby 2's name is Orchid


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Better pics of Orchid's spots


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And little blossom is back with her mother


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And now fingers crossed and prying Creampuff has a healthy baby and is a good mother.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! The spots are cute but Blossom is really sharp looking! Love them both!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I love little Blossom she only weighs 1 1/2 pounds ish(I need to weigh her) I am giving her 6 ounces of Luna colostrum with some of her mothers milk mixed in once a day and she free feeds on her mother. So hoping for the best.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are really cute


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She doesn't need colostrum any more it only works for the first 24 hours


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I know I was giving her some because she wasn't getting very much from her mother. Now she's getting Luna milk to help with her growth 
Because just look at Luna's month old baby he's almost 45 pounds!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And he was a twin


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow that's a big boy!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep he for Passover next year


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Patty's baby is gorgeous!  The other two are beautiful too! 
I have two Mini-Lamanchas, a doeling and a buckling who will be bred together this fall. The doeling has a few of those grey spots (her half siblings had a lot though) and the buckling's sister had some too, so both are carriers. I can't wait to see what their future kids will look like!

In this old picture you can see the bigger of her two grey spots.


Congratulations on the kids!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow she's pretty I wish you luck with her and her boyfriend


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Creampuff is going to dive me insane her ligs are back and her udder is soft. I am still watching her like a hawk 
Every body I ask says she's going to have twins I don't want her to have twins. :mecry:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I know it seems like a single kid would be better for her, but twins actually would. A single would most likely be a whole lot bigger then twins would be. Creampuff is a beautiful goat BTW!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

You might have already said this, but what breed of buck was she bred to?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

A pure bred Nubian who thankfully make small babies he's the father to all the babies born this month


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow he's handsome!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

This is her today


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yesterday was day 21 for peony so if she not in heat by Wednesday I will chalk her up as pregnant


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Pictures of Peony and her udder(That is starting to come in?).


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

looks like its coming in so she's about 3.5-4 months along!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Really? All my FF's start their udders at around 60 days. That is about the time I can feel the baby(ies). Her tummy is still soft and I can't feel the baby yet. However I can feel her uterus and it is very small.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

you should start feeling fetal movement in about 3-4 months along but sometimes you cant feel them move it depends on the doe and how many she has. her tummy needs to be tight or shes not pregnant an is getting a precocious udder


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

At three months they can start developing udders too the 3.5-4 months along is just an estimate. every doe is different.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Is a precocious udder a bad thing?
Her tummy is tightening a little it's just not tight all the way yet!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

When was she bred? It should be all the way tight at 2 months along


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She was 21 days Friday so 23 days


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok then it sounds like she might be since she isn't 2 months along yet


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

UPDATE! Creampuff still hasn't kidded :GAAH:. Peony hasn't gone into heat yet so yay babies from her. Lilly's babies are doing great Little Blossom is now 5.6 pounds(Luna milk is magic!). Patty's baby is a little tornado of energy and is growing fast.

How close do you guys think Creampuff is to kidding? in one picture she is rubbing herself on the fence.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Today Creampuff had some discharge so hopefully she will have them in the next day or so.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She might kid today!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well Creanpuff is acting off? so maybe it will be today or maybe she will make me wait longer.

Peony's is pregnant her belly is much firmer and her vulva is pooching a bit. Also her baby bump is coming in and she is so cute . I am glad we didn't sell her like we wanted.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Creampuff has a nice little udder.  I'd guess that she'll kid in the next few days.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

STILL NO BABIES:GAAH:

But look who came in the house today! It's daddy!!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute! When is her actual due date?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I thought it was May 6th but both Patty and Lilly were due then. And now looking back I missed a page on the calendar but both Lilly and Patty were late for the April date. Patty only by a few days and Lilly by two weeks but Lilly was with Pecan on purpose and was with him her entire pregnancy. Where Patty and creampuff were because I stopped watching Pecan and he took that opportunity to do his job. There was no other times he could have gotten to her unless he got out while I was working at a friends and my sister didn't tell me! 
So she could be due ant time now. I am just hoping it wasn't her father that got out!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Still no babies! Peony's tummy is getting firmer and she hasn't gone back into heat. So yay August babies! I was thinking of getting these two what do you guys think? https://tulsa.craigslist.org/grd/6075518553.html


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Creampuff's ligs are gone like *gone gone!*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well she eat her feed today but she wouldn't eat with the others.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!! Hopefully soon


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

It's a boy pics coming soon :fireworks:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

He was almost to big to get out!!! I had to pull him all the way out and poor creampuff was screaming :shocked:


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I am so glad I was here other wise this could have ended different.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Awwwwww, so cute. Glad you were able to get him out! He does look huge!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

He is 8 pounds 10 ounces!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

what a cute big boy!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well it's time I update this post. But I have bad news Creampuff's son has been missing for 24 hours now and poor crampuff hasn't eaten much today:sigh:. we also had a bit of a problem with Orchid because she GASHED her lag open but it healing VERY well(I will show pics)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Pictures of Orchid's lag then and now.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

What happened to cream puffs kid? Omg poor girl how did she hurt her leg?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Also what do you guys think is Peony pregnant? I added some pics of her face just because she's cute.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She looks like she is!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That's what my kiko/pygmy cross doe looked like when she was pregnant with a single!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

He just went missing and we haven't been able to find him :tears:
My brother took apart an old VR and burnt what he couldn't use. But one of the windows didn't burn and only broke the class in it and she got her lag stuck and pulled off the skin. We almost lost her to blood lose. I had to give her sweet sea water(Sugar salt and water) to help restock her blood supply and then was up all night with her until she eat off her mother and played with her sister.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh my I'm sorry that you've had a rough few days! Ill be praying for her leg and the kid for a safe return!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay Update time 
We never found Creampuff's baby :sigh:
But Orchid's lag is all better


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Also wanting some critiques on the girls 
This post will be about Peony


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And now Maddy (I just love her face)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Now Blossom


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And last but not least is Orchid


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

They are beautiful. I am glad her leg healed alright. If that was my brother he would know he best not ever put the goats in danger like that again or there would be hell to pay...glass does not burn. So very sorry you lost that baby. Do you think a predator took him, perhaps?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Pretty goats!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well it turns out Peony wasn't pregnant!!!
Last year when my buck got out and into the doeling pen peony got out of the doeling pen and with her father who bred her. Thankfully she didn't take but now she wont let my other buck do his job. And only wants her father(A white buck) to breed her. So her last heat (4 months ago) we tied her up in with my Nubian buck so she couldn't get to her father. And after we thought she was done with her heat we let her go with the other does. And then she gets out with her father AGAIN!!!! As you might be able to tell she is an acrobat and likes to clime fences! This time she has been with my Nubian for a week and we let her go and she go's to her father to be bred but this time I had hot wire up so she couldn't get to him.
So this begs the question is she sterile? Or just very picky? I have no idea what is going on in this does head!!!
Any help is appreciated


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd probably consider just breeding to her father just to see if she can conceive.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Right I forgot to add her mother and father might be related. 
Also she seems to only go into heat when another doe is in heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well peony still isn't pregnant  So it might be time to butcher her.

On a better note we were able to sell every body we wanted to sell. But I decided to keep Orchid and she hasn't had any problems with her lag :7up:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about Peony.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

So butcher day came and went and peony is still here. The reason for her staying is we think she might be pregnant this time! 
So the reason we think she took this time is we banded her horns. And she stopped eating feed(Due to the other goats horning her and her not being able to horn them back). So she went off feed for a week or two and had the heaviest heat I had ever seen from her. Well the buck did his job and she is acting like her mother when she's pregnant. Her tummy is also getting tighter.
So that brings me to a question could it have been the soy in my goats feed? If not what else would cause her to not ovulate right?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Update time! So peony seems to be pregnant still. She hasn't started developing an udder yet(As far as I know) but I think I felt the baby! 
And we will be having December babies! My mother let out the buck when I left the house for a few days(She wanted two kiddings a year). So now Here I am holding my breath hoping for the best. And running around trying to get every thing ready for babies!

And then I decided to get a 6 month old Pygmy doeling. Here are some pictures of her what color is she anybody know?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Maybe caramel with black markings?

Here is some info on Pygmy coloring:

http://npga-pygmy.com/resources/conformation/color_chart.asp

She is adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Maybe caramel with black markings?
> 
> Here is some info on Pygmy coloring:
> 
> ...


Thank you 
After reading that I think she might be brown agouti. She has mainly brown hairs with a little bit of white mixed in. I was able to see a picture of her twin brother and he was a black agouti so maybe she is a brown agouti?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.

Good luck.


----------



## kathy_ (Mar 10, 2017)

mariella said:


> Yay Lilly had twin doelings!!!:fireworks: one is with mom and the other I had to pull because she's to weak and was losing body heat FAST
> Baby 1 Is the one I have her name is Blossom and baby 2's name is Orchid


Congrats on babies. I'm sure you know this but if you give the does some molasses in warm water it will perk them and give them some energy back.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay as of the 14th some of my girls hit the 120 day mark . But before I post pictures of them I have a bit of very sad news . That little Pygmy doeling passed away last week due to a bowel obstruction. I didn't get home until late and found her laying there straining. I called the vet but they couldn't get me in until the next day and she passed before the sun came up .


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I am so sorry about your doeling! (((hugs)))


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you all 

So I am going to start with the one I think will kid first. Any guesses on how many she will have?
This is Carm this will be her second live kidding but her forth pregnancy. She does have a broken hip so this will more then likely be her last kidding. she has never had an udder but her ligaments are starting to soften and her babies are bouncing off her belly.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay second this is Luna. This will be her forth kidding and every time she has kidded she has twins.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I am guessing twins for both of them.  Who are they bred to?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And third is Marigold. This will be her forth kidding but her third live kidding. 

Bucks will be posted and the end


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Forth is Lilly. This will be her second kidding. I didn't want her bred but you know how it go's


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Fifth is Hazle. This will be her third kidding. Every time she kids she has twins.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Sixth is Patty. This is her second kidding. Again I didn't want her bred but her she is.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Seventh is Creampuff. Again her second kidding and again I didn't want her to be.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Eighth is(FINELY) Peony. this will be her first kidding. She came up positive on the blood test!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And last is Tulip. This will be her first kidding . She is only roughly 50 days pregnant.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And for the buck we have Pecan bred to Patty, Creampuff, Peony, and possibly Carm
https://www.thegoatspot.net/attachments/039-jpg.117258/


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And Big McIntosh(Mac for short) is bred to every body else(Because he went to freezer camp the other day)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm guessing 1, 2, 2, 2, 2, 2, 1, 2, and 2. 

Happy kidding


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

My guessing is 
Carm 2, Luna 2, Marigold 1, Lilly 2, Hazel 2, Patty 1, Creampuff 1, Peony 1, And Tulip 2.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Such pretty goats!
Do you know approximately when any of them are due?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

December 14th to the 28th is the due dates of most of them(I think all of them) except Tulip who is due April 1st


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I also have some other pictures to shear. Like Carm's face or Orchid standing next to her mother. Or Lilly and Hazel both wanting me to pet them. Lilly fogging up my camera and Patty doing nothing but chewing her cud.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay so anybody want to guess who just had a pitch black no eared baby?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm going to make a wild guess and say Patty?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Nope 

Here is a hint it was one on the Nubians


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I don't know which ones are Nubians.... Is it Lilly?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So I guess they were bred to a LaMancha.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Hazel, Lilly, And Luna are Nubians 
Also no it's not Lilly 
And yes they were bred to a white LaMancha


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Luna?! Man I'm horrible at this game.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Nope it was Hazel


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I can't seem to get the pictures to work yet


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Is it a buckling or a doeling?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay this is Coal


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She is a doeling


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Congratulations! She is so stinkin' cute!! Are you going to bottle raise her?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep most babies are going to be bottle raised this season. I am also hoping to dry up Hazel so she can put her wait back on.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh yeah, now I remember you saying that on your thread about CL.  I'm so sorry that you're dealing with that.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness!! The jacket is killing me!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is adorable


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Mariella said= My mother let out the buck when I left the house for a few days(She wanted two kiddings a year).


I say= well 2 kidding's a year from one goat seams a bit much


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Samamtha said:


> Mariella said= My mother let out the buck when I left the house for a few days(She wanted two kiddings a year).
> 
> I say= well 2 kidding's a year from one goat seams a bit much


I know it's hard on the does and I don't plan to breed them again until September 2018. I will still be happy that there are babies to love and hold. I wish it would have been some time in February or march and I regret not being here but I still love babies.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I think Marigold is next when do you guys think she will have the baby?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm guessing she has 2-3 weeks


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

No she can't hold them that long!!!!
Her ligs are almost gone her udder is filling her Vulva is very puffy and her belly dropped a couple of days ago. If she holds them that long she will explode!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm terrible at guessing so I won't say anything other than this: what breed is Marigold? Is she bred to your Lamancha buck?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Waiting is torture isn't it.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Marigold is a full blood Saanen and I thought she was bred to my Lamancha but it turns out she was bred to my Nubian.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Nobody? 
Okay fine marigold had a doeling around 8am


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

She's adorable!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

She is precious!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Dang, I was way off lol. She is adorable


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

She is so cute :run:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well Lilly just had twins a buck and doe.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Pictures please


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay, congrats!! Any photos?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Yay, congratulations!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry for not updating with pics. I was waiting on patty to have her twins.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I will start with Lilly's babies the white one is the girl and the black one is a boy.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

very cute did patty have boys or girls


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And now for patty's the one with long ears is a girl and the one with short ears is a boy


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And all 4 together


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I would guess that Patty is a Nubian and the dad is Lamancha or vise versa. why are they in the house


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Patty is a Lamancha cross and she was bred to my Nubian buck(Thanks to my little sister). I am polling all babies due to my does having CL. Only one baby will be left with his mother and that will be Luna's if she has a boy(He will be weathered and eaten)


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are all so cute!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Now welcome Creampuff's baby girl


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are all adorable!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay so all babies have names now!
So you all know Coal and then we have Marigold's baby her name is Marsh Mallow(We call her Mallow), Then Lilly's babies are Eliot(The boy) and Sheba(The girl), Then patty's babies are Levi(The boy) and Levy(The girl), And then the last(for now) is creampuff's baby her name is Panda.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

They are so cute! I'm officially jealous! Patty's girl is my favorite


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Patty's babies are my favorite so far(Though I love them all). I am waiting on Luna to have hers she always has two big babies. And shes looking ready to have them her ligs are starting to soften. The only one I am nerves about is Carm it feels like if her ligs go she wont be able to walk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome, congrats.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Panda is beautiful!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

All are super cute. I'm having goat envy right now.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

wifeof1 said:


> All are super cute. I'm having goat envy right now.


This will make it worse


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well Luna had twins a boy and girl. AND!!!!!! *Peony had her baby!!!!!*


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here they are Luna's and Peony babies are in the same basket. Luna's is the paint and the other is Peony's. Then the white baby is Luna's boy(He is with his mother)


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here is an face picture of Peony's baby. Any body want to guess the gender?


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm guessing doeling.... but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are so cute!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

You got it she is a doeling


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Good! She's adorable.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are so cute


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well Carm's babies are here but Carm is no longer with us.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm so very sorry.  Do you know what happened?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She went into labor and the buckling was head back then something happened and she started bleeding the baby wasn't coming and I couldn't get him in the right position so we put here down and did a c-section. She had a 15 pound buckling and a 10 pound doeling.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

15 POUNDS that's huge! I'm so sorry you lost her. can you post pictures of the kids


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wow. I am so sorry you lost her  Glad you got the kids out ok though.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here they are


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

oh my! don't have to ask witch one is the buck. the doe looks a bit weak is she still really wobbly or does she need selenium


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She is very strong! The floor is Slippery and she is still a little wobbly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

So sorry about Carm  
The kids look like they are doing well though, the buck is huge!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Cute


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I feel like I am feeding them way to much! Carm's doeling is eating around 6oz and her buckling is eating around 8-10oz.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here they are playing
And does she have Cookie ears or just odd gopher ears?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have no idea on the ears. 

If they’re drinking it down readily I would keep them at the same amount.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So cute! And I think you mean elf, not cookie ears? I'd need to see a clear picture to tell for sure, but it looks like she may have elf ears...


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Update time
Okay so I sold most of the babies(Every one who bought babies knew they were from CL+ does) and I am only keeping 3 babies both of Carm's babies and Luna's doeling. I still have Coal but she has a home after shes weaned. All babies are doing grate Carm's buckling(Eragon is his name) weighed 19.8bl at 30 days and his sister(Saphira is her name) weighed 15.2bl at 30 days. Luna's doeling(cappuccino or Cappa is what we call her) weighed 16.5bl at 30 days. They are all eating 33oz of milk a feeding!!!! but they are growing to well for me to stop feeding them that much. 
And now for a question I want to ask. It's about Eragon I switched him to 33oz around 3 weeks ago about 2 weeks after I switched him to 33oz I banded him(He was almost to big for the band) and ever sens he has had diarrhea!?!? He eats grate he mounts his sisters he runs around and play like normal. Any ideas what could be causing it? He had it for a week now and is still growing and now weighs 20.4bl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get a fecal for worms and cocci.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What color scours? Have you treated for cocci?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

He has brown Scours. I thought he was to young for cocci? I put Corid in their water once a week to prevent it.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here he is tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How old is he now? If under 2 weeks then yes, too young yet.

Is the kid starting on creep feed(grain)?

Don't put corid in the water, it is under dosing because each goat may not drink enough to do any good.

Treating individually as a prevention for 5 days, every 21 days is better and you know they each get proper dosage. This is a good method for growing kids.

Adults don't always get it, but it can happen.
There is no need for a prevention, unless your goats are thin and not thriving. They may not always show scouring, just weight loss.

Getting a fecal occasionally for the adults is one way to keep track.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

He is 38 days today. and yes he gets sweet feed and hay free choice all day but he doesn't eat as much of them as his sisters.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They can get cocci as early as 2 weeks old. I'd get a fecal done.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Also I forgot we are keeping Mallow as well.
Pictures 1-2 is Mallow pictures 3-4 is Coal pictures 5-6 is Eragon pictures 7-8 is Saphira and pictures 9-10 is Cappa


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are looking great


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are just too cute!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I just thought of some thing he ate a piece of plastic that blow into his pen could that cause scouring? Small pieces keep blowing into the pen I gather them up every day so the babies don't eat them but I have found him chewing on some.

Also does anyone have suggestions on what to give them for cocci?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> They are just too cute!


I know I love Eragon's ears in his face pic  his left ear is shorter then his right so they stick out funny.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

mariella said:


> I know I love Eragon's ears in his face pic  his left ear is shorter then his right so they stick out funny.


LOL! Will the boys be wethered or are you keeping them intact?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

mariella said:


> I just thought of some thing he ate a piece of plastic that blow into his pen could that cause scouring? Small pieces keep blowing into the pen I gather them up every day so the babies don't eat them but I have found him chewing on some.
> 
> Also does anyone have suggestions on what to give them for cocci?


Either the correct dose of corid, or baycox. I doubt the plastic would cause scouring.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> LOL! Will the boys be wethered or are you keeping them intact?


Eragon has already been banded and the others are girls.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I have to agree with you ladies on the number of babies. twins, single, twins.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Either the correct dose of corid, or baycox. I doubt the plastic would cause scouring.


I do agree, I use corid.

_20% Powdered mixture: 3 ounces(10.5 tblspns) to 1 quart water
Mixed solution well. Shake well before use.
then dose it at ...
30cc per 100lbs
15cc per 50lbs
7.5 per 25 lbs
and so on
treat individually for 5 days
As a prevention it is given every 21 days or once a month at minimum._


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay thank you.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Also I forgot to update on Tulip so here she is. I am starting to think shes due sooner then April 1st.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Also here are some cute pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good and so cute.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Tulip certainly does look like she’ll kid sooner than April... who is she bred to? Is she an FF?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay so Tulip has 4 due dates the first will be February 12th the second will be March 5th the third will be March 26th and the last will be April 1st. I thought it would be the last because that was the last heat I sew. And yes she is an FF 

As for who the father is it's one of these two. Pecan was a full blood Nubian. And Mac was half Lamancha and half Saanen. Or it might be a bit of both as we sew with Luna and Carm.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Well Tulip gave birth anyone want to guess what she had?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

One? 

Congrats.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep she had one HUGE boy 
And can I just say I am so happy that Mac will no longer be giving me such big babies. This baby almost cost Tulip stitches. But I feel really bad that I had to pull this guys little lag so much that it's swollen today .

The story is yesterday at 8am My sister and I went out to milk Tulip's udder was full and her ligs were gone. She was uncomfortable and kept pressing her head on the wall so yay labor. At one point my sister felt a hoof were her ligs should have been. But she wasn't pushing so we waited but by 1:30(Ish)pm *nothing* had happened she had started this on and off pushing but wasn't consistently pushing and the pushes she did do were halfhearted. After a few minutes I decided to check and see what was going on. What I found was a hoof and a head that seemed like it would never fit. I couldn't fit a blade of grass between his head and her I tried getting his other hoof up but his head wouldn't fit back after his lags were in. So I got him out with his left lag and head. And now his left lag is swollen but he uses it fine other then it seems tender. 
Tulip absolutely adores her baby and he was up standing before he was 15 minutes(Not using his left as much as his right) old and eating as soon as I put him to teat


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Wow, good job on getting him outta there! Glad both mama and baby are doing well (other than his left leg being swollen).


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Okay sorry I haven't posted pictures of him yet so here he is at a few hours old. And at 2 days old and yesterday he was sleeping in a dish
Also his lag is all better and he runs and plays like all the other babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Update time!
So I sold a lot of my big girls to make room for the babies.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

SO here are some pictures of the ones we kept. First up is Cappuccino Luna's girl! It was really hard to see before but she has spots like her mother and father


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Next is Mallow! She is going to be a handful


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Next is Saphira! She is *my baby* she has her mothers voice and she makes me cry sometimes.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

And then we have Eragon! He is such a pain in the butt! He still looks like poo and scratches his fur off.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice kids.


----------

